# Unicornuate endometrial cavity/uterus...



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi girls
Haven't posted on FF in ages. Hope some of you can help me. 
After 3 ICSI tx cycles which all ended in BFN     and having just turned 42 , I recently underwent a hysteroscopy. I got word today that the cons (a wonderful man) noticed during the procedure that the cervix appeared normal but that the endometrial cavity/uterus appeared unicornuate with a left-sided horn communicating with the cervix. The endometrium appeared normal. The left fallopian tube was found in a laparoscopy as part of pre-tx investigations to be morbidly adherent to the back of the uterus. I am now returning to the hospital soon for both a hysterosalpingogram and further laparoscopy. 
If any of you can shed any light onto what this all means, I'd be really grateful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Justone

I didnt want to read and run.  I am sorry I don't really know what it could be.  Is there a chance it could be endometriosis?  I am just saying that because that sometimes causes fallopian tubes to attach to uterous etc.

Sorry I can't help but I hope you will be able to get some answers soon and hopefully treatment to improve your chances.

Take care
Boo


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Boo!
How are you?
Thank you most sincerely for taking the time to both read and reply to my post.      I have never been diagnosed with endiometriosis so I really can't say. I have been checking in with Dr Google and it's really put the frighteners on me. 
I also have mixed feelings at present... I'm annoyed   that it wasn't picked up during my pre tx investigations when I was 6 years younger with much younger eggs etc yet I keep thinking   maybe if the cons can 'fix' me during surgery I might be able to achieve a BFP 'au naturale'.
Are you still on this horrendous tx merry-go-round?
Thanks again.


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Justone

Yeah I am still here.  At the minute we are waiting to get put on the waiting list for NHS IVF.  The RVH are so far behind with their appointments we were due back in August but not going to happen.  All the waiting would drive you nuts  

The aul witch is taking a hand out of me at the moment she was due on Monday and not showed her face yet.  I did test and not pregnant so this just means my cycle is messed up.. Since a started acupuncture had nice 28-29 day cycle going. I am so stupid still hoping test was wrong as was only a wee cheapy of the internet.  Hate getting my hopes up like this.

I am shocked that they didn't find any issues when you were getting scans and tests done.  I am sure you are raging.  I hope they get you patched up and you get one of these wee miracle babies that some people are lucky enough to get.  

Take care and keep us posted on how you are getting on.

Boo
xxx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi again Boo! 
Don't get me started on waiting lists...     DH and I were initially referred for tx in late Autumn 2006 but didn't actually have tx until late Summer 2010!!!!!    
So sorry to hear of the BFN on the HPT... I really feel for you!!!    
How are you finding the acu? I had some during our last tx cycle and absolutely loved it... So glad it helped regulate your cycle.   
Re. RVH my advice is to make a nuisance of yourself... keep ringing until they give you a proper starting date etc. Next time you ring listen carefully for the name of the person you're talking to and ask for that person each time you ring... Hope this helps... It's helped me with getting my investigative tests post tx done. I'm now on first name terms with my cons's PA...    
I'm baffled as to how in all the pre-tx investigations they never picked up on this new info. altho' I was told I'd never go full term on a pregnancy and that I'd need a c.section for a planned pre-term delivery and that I was going to be prone to mc... Unfortunately I've never made it that far so...     Tbh I don't remember being told that but DH does as he attended all my appts with me...    
I rang cons's PA today re upcoming surgery. No date as yet but she promised to ring me on my mobile as soon as she got it sorted for me... I'll ring her again on Mon all the same....
I'd love a miracle baby but doubt very much that will happen tbh... 
Thanks again Boo for posting. Keep in touch and take good care.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw justone..

God love you hun..Are you relieved that there is a reason??
Aw Boo    

Sorry im not much help..
Jillyhen


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi again Jillyhen
Great to hear from you. Hope your first day back at work went ok and that you're not too drained tonight...    
I wouldn't say that I am relieved to find out this info, it's more a mixture of sadness combined with frustration... sadness to find out so late on in my child-bearing life when I'm nearing the end of my child-bearing years and frustration that not only were my three tx cycles a waste of time, energy and money not to mention the emotional cost but also that it has taken until now to discover the root cause of my problems... I'm hoping to get more info at my next surgery... DH on hearing the news was as fab as ever and tremendously sympathetic although having read (like I did) lots about UU on different forums etc on the net he was most concerned that I may have been born with just the one kidney like many of the women who had posted on the UU forums... DH did also amazingly bring up the idea of possible surrogacy but neither of us is very sure about it, tbh... 
On a brighter note the sample taken during the hysteroscopy came back clear i.e. no abnormal or malignant cells, thank goodness...
Thanks for taking the time to both read and reply to my post.    
Take good care and keep in touch.


----------

